# Have you ever stayed in a HOSTEL?



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey... well, so, have you ever been to a Hostel?

I have, and I can tell you that it's been one of the worst travel experiences in my life hahah. It was in Punta del Este, completely unplanned, I got some recommendations from the internet and we decided to stay one night in Punta. Well, the hostel was crowded, our room had 10 guys and no windows and all, really sucked.

But now, as I'm planning a trip to Portugal and Spain, hostels may be an option to reduce costs and spend some more days there and meet some more people. But even in Europe I don't expect hostels to be much better than the ones here in South America. Do you guys have any recommendations? Or maybe just an overview on hostels in Europe?


----------



## Nero87 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hostels in Europe aren't so bad. 

4-bedroom one I stayed in London this summer (a sink, an electrical socket... didn't need anything else)









The view









Downstairs, this place had a kitchen, a bar, a common room with a TV, lockers, and internet access paid for by the hour. Now I don't know how much the quality differs in Portugal and Spain, but I'd be surprised if it ressembles your experience more than mine. Obviously, you wouldn't have the same quality found in a hotel but you'd save some cash and may meet some interesting folks.

Some internet research and planning on a few places you might want to stay before going won't hurt though.


----------



## devinci (Sep 28, 2004)

I stayed at Hostel Maribou in Prague, CZ this summer. I was actually quite happy, the place was VERY clean, comfortable beds, good bathrooms. And all hostels in europe are very similar to that one - this is according to the other travellers i met there.

check out www.hostelworld.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Go for the newer hostels, and there are some nice ones out there. I had a great time in Berlin and Brussels. The prices were not the lowest (25 euros each for private double room with) but I think the tradeoff is well worth it.


----------



## Ted Ward (Apr 16, 2005)

Hostels are good - especially if your traveling alone. They are often in very good locations and you will meet a lot of like minded people. I wouldn't advise on taking anything with you that you wouldn't be sorry to loose though if you get my drift and you never want to spend too long in the same hostel either. (Coz it will be cheaper to get more long term diggs elsewhere) 

My hostel experiences have all been good.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm thinking of spending 3 nights in Lisbon and 3 nights in Madrid. Between Lisbon and Madrid I might take a night train, a bed, so that I don't have to spend with hotels and don't have to feel so crappy on the other day heheh.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I stayed in one in Geneva... but me and my friend rented a double room for us, so I've never tried the hole 10 man room thingy - exept for in the military...


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

In general I think hostels are nice. Until now I stayed in 4 hostels for a couple of days, and in general I don't mind sleeping in a dorm room (up to 12 beds):

Dover Castle Hostel, Southwark, London - Awful. Everything was or looked dirty.

Journey's Kings Cross, London - This was a rather good one, for a similar price like the before mentioned. Everything was clean, even the kitchen was in a good state. Also friendly staff.

A hostel in Copenhagen, not far away from Norreport station - they considered themselves as a budget hotel, but a location with 12bed dorms is a hostel for me. In the end it was an ok place.

Oki Doki Hostel, Warsaw - The best hostel I stayed until now. Clean, different themed rooms. I stayed in the "fan room" with the walls decorated with old vinyl records. 

There are a few hostels in Hamburg, but most of them are not available for online booking at hostels.com. At hostelword.com they are not even listed!


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Not after watching the movie "Hostel" :runaway: 
serious now, i'm one of these people who don't like to share their bedroom and bathroom with strangers.
I prefer paying a little extra money but getting something better.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes many times. Some of them are really good, some others are crapy...
:crazy:


----------



## BlocQuebec (Sep 13, 2006)

Never, motels are bad enough for me.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> Yes many times. Some of them are really good, some others are crapy...
> :crazy:


Same for me - I always prefered camping sites, especially in northern Europe they are much better than the hostels!


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Stayed in a hostel in Barcelona and it was pretty good. It was empty as well so I had no problems with other visitors. It was dirt cheap too! But these ones are pretty hard to come by so I was quite lucky.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I staying in hotels in a number of US cities in 1987, and some European ones in 1991 or so. It was generally a positive experience. Nice people, adequate accommodations, often outstanding locations, etc. Back then at least, the Let's Go books had good reviews of hostels. 

Seattle has two good ones, both near the Pike Place Market. The AYH one is at Western & Union (downstairs from 1st Ave atop the cliff) next to the Four Seasons jobsite. The other, Green Tortoise, recently moved to First & Pike after being displaced by the 1521 Second condo project.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Yep, in Chicago. We stayed in a place with about 10 beds per room somewhere up in north Chicago, we got up one morning to find ants eating our cereal. I didn't care though, staying in a grubby hostel encourages you to get out and walk around more so it's good IMO


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Not any more. I'm old enough to remember when hostels expected their guests to do the washing up. When this happened to me the first time I was godsmacked. I packed my bags and moved straight into a proper hotel. No way in the world was I going to _pay_ for a room and wash up other peoples dinner plates.

Fortunately the world is really a better place these days, and that sort of thing is something dark from the past. But I'm at a comfortable age right now, which means I like comfort around me, and sharing with 5 other snoring guests in a room with a single toilet is not what I go on holiday for.

Although, I have to admit, my last hostel stay had an interesting start. It was a six bunk affair in London, and when I walked into the room at night, I was surprised to find the other 5 guests were stunning French birds in various stages of undress. They didn't jump and put their clothes on either. Not a bad site for a young lad just arriving in London and I pulled one of them before the weekend was out.

That said, a few weeks later, I was back in the same hostel and had to share a similar sized room with only one other girl. A horrendously fat creature with a face so enlarged her eyes were reduced to nothing but slits. She would spend the nights awake staring at me in the other bunk blowing kisses. Ahhh, that thought took me a couple of weeks to get over. 

I have never been to a hostel since.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

It seems everybody has had their experiences in hostels eh. What I'm most concerned with is cleaniness and ventilation of rooms. I don't wanna spend 4 nights in a room that has as much air as the underground haha. I might get some hotel, that's a pitty cuz I want to meet some people. But I think i'll be too entertained/amazed in Europe to concern with such a thing.


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

I just have My first travel to Europe (actually i did a thread with said title, soon i will post my experiences & pics! )

Hostels in Europe are good, if you go to Madrid, try "Mucho Madrid", it has a personalized service & management, as well as an excellent location, ambience is cozy, very friendly and warm!

You can check at: www.hihostels.com or www.oldcontinent.com

Subway, Grocery Stores, Shops are just few steps away


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> Dover Castle Hostel, Southwark, London - Awful. Everything was or looked dirty.


:lol: I have been there too :lol: Nothing dramatical for that price (15 pounds)


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Ita Simpsone said:


> :lol: I have been there too :lol: Nothing dramatical for that price (15 pounds)


When I was there, the toilet was clogged, flies were everywhere and the kitchen was dirty.


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

*Dont worry too much about details . . .*



schmidt said:


> It seems everybody has had their experiences in hostels eh. What I'm most concerned with is cleaniness and ventilation of rooms. I don't wanna spend 4 nights in a room that has as much air as the underground haha. I might get some hotel, that's a pitty cuz I want to meet some people. But I think i'll be too entertained/amazed in Europe to concern with such a thing.


SCHMIDT, first secret which i learned soon, is that to enjoy a vacation is impoprtant no to concern too much about some details, a private room is nice, but usually very expensive in Europe. 

As i told you "Mucho Madrid" is an excellent choice in Madrid, we spent 5 nights there, and the hostel, rooms & specially the bathrooms were very clean and comfortable. In the other hand you may try the B&B choice, we had one in ROME and it was very nice and not too expensive : $ 20 Euros P/P by night.

So, good luck!! :cheers:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Bon Vivant said:


> SCHMIDT, first secret which i learned soon, is that to enjoy a vacation is impoprtant no to concern too much about some details, a private room is nice, but usually very expensive in Europe.
> 
> As i told you "Mucho Madrid" is an excellent choice in Madrid, we spent 5 nights there, and the hostel, rooms & specially the bathrooms were very clean and comfortable. In the other hand you may try the B&B choice, we had one in ROME and it was very nice and not too expensive : $ 20 Euros P/P by night.
> 
> So, good luck!! :cheers:


It depends entirely on priorities. Evidently, a nice hotel room isn't important to you, but others may digress. Personally, I like a nice comfortable hotel room, it makes a great holiday that much better to have a really comfortable place to come back to. Spend a week in Barcelona, why not get a great room with a large balcony overlooking the med, etc.

Oh, and hotels in Europe can be great value for money, but you really have to book in advance. Earlier this year I booked a Hilton in London for £23 each a night (double room). That's Hilton, that's central London and that's 4 star for £23! (from Londontown.com). I've stayed in 80m² 4 star hotel rooms overlooking the med in Barcelona and Lisbon for €50 a night each, and a 5star in Berlin for €85 a night.

Book advance, and you save a damn lot of money.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I've stayed in loads of hostels, on my own and with my girlfriend, some are great and others terrible. Take a look at hostels.com, look at the pics and read the reviews, you should find something good and cheap.

The worst hostel I stayed in was an airless, windowless hovel in Bangkok, only £5 per night for 3 people though!

One of the best i've stayed in recently the Fluxus in Ljubljana, very central, very comfortable and friendly, double ensuite (2 people) room £40-£45. The guy that runs it even gave us some loose tolars for on-street parking.


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

*NEVERTHELESS . . .*



Justme said:


> It depends entirely on priorities. Evidently, a nice hotel room isn't important to you, but others may digress. Personally, I like a nice comfortable hotel room, it makes a great holiday that much better to have a really comfortable place to come back to. Spend a week in Barcelona, why not get a great room with a large balcony overlooking the med, etc.
> 
> Oh, and hotels in Europe can be great value for money, but you really have to book in advance. Earlier this year I booked a Hilton in London for £23 each a night (double room). That's Hilton, that's central London and that's 4 star for £23! (from Londontown.com). I've stayed in 80m² 4 star hotel rooms overlooking the med in Barcelona and Lisbon for €50 a night each, and a 5star in Berlin for €85 a night.
> 
> Book advance, and you save a damn lot of money.


Excellent tips & recommendations JM, but usually forumers on ssc are young people with tight budgets to travel, therefore to spend 50 Euros or more per night could be a very cheap price for you. but not for some one who lives on a latin american country.

So i understand that for some people it is very important to have a nice and private large room, but some of us might no be able or capable to pay said amount of monies.

So, any way, i guess that everybody has to discover by them selves which things are more important (and affordable) during a traveling jouney :cheers:


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

I have stayed in hostels in Poland. They were very ok & with good service.

In city of Poznan - "Hanka" 









In Szczecin - "Cuma"


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

are hostels in europe given star rate?


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

futureproof said:


> are hostels in europe given star rate?


Year, 1 star, maybe 2 when private rooms are included, although "unofficially" if there is no daily room service, it remains a one star accommodation. Keep in mind of cause, there are no international standards on the star rating system, at least, none that hotels take any notice of, it's all a bit of a "take your chances" sort of thing.


----------

